# Bringing Food Items From the U.S. to Mexico



## gdlmx91221

Has anyone had any problem bringing food from the U.S. in checked luggage and carry-on luggage through Mexican customs? Is it possible to bring items, such as bananas, apples, peanut butter sandwiches, etc, which aren't immediately perishable but also aren't exactly packaged, through customs without being confiscated? I would like to bring a couple of days worth of food to have on hand.

Thank you!


----------



## RVGRINGO

That is not recommended. There are sniffer dogs trained to detect such things and you will be detained in either direction, especially for fruit. Besides, you would be bringing 'Coals to Newcastle'. Food is plentiful and reasonable in Mexico. There is no need to carry it. A few granola bars and water or canned drinks are all that we carry in the car.


----------



## gdlmx91221

RVGRINGO said:


> That is not recommended. There are sniffer dogs trained to detect such things and you will be detained in either direction, especially for fruit. Besides, you would be bringing 'Coals to Newcastle'. Food is plentiful and reasonable in Mexico. There is no need to carry it. A few granola bars and water or canned drinks are all that we carry in the car.


Does anyone know if there is an actual policy against bringing food from the U.S. in checked luggage and carry-on luggage to Mexico? On the website for U.S. customs, it seems that items from other countries cannot be brought into the U.S. but that items from the U.S. can usually be brought into other countries. It is not completely clear if that is the case though.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Check with Mexican customs for their list. US customs is irrelevant if you are going into Mexico.


----------



## bournemouth

gdlmx91221 said:


> Does anyone know if there is an actual policy against bringing food from the U.S. in checked luggage and carry-on luggage to Mexico? On the website for U.S. customs, it seems that items from other countries cannot be brought into the U.S. but that items from the U.S. can usually be brought into other countries. It is not completely clear if that is the case though.


Here is the English version of the Mexican customs lists of what may be brought in without duty - food is not mentioned:

Pasajeros - Which items may be included in my personal luggage exempt from duty? - SAT México


----------



## gdlmx91221

bournemouth said:


> Here is the English version of the Mexican customs lists of what may be brought in without duty - food is not mentioned:
> 
> Pasajeros - Which items may be included in my personal luggage exempt from duty? - SAT México



Thank you very much for the information! It appears that you are allowed to bring food through the Mexican Customs as long as you declare it.


----------



## RVGRINGO

.......And how much you actually get to take into Mexico will depend upon the customs agent, his appetite and that of his co-workers.
Why, oh why do you want to carry food into Mexico? We have food here, lots of it. So much that a lot is exported to the USA where you can buy it; especially fruits and vegetables. Eating in Mexico is a great treat. For example: Yesterday, eating out, we had delicious BBQ ribs and cole slaw at a local fair and, for supper, Pizza Toscana, that is the best pizza we have ever eaten anywhere in the world, with a nice siraz from Sicily. Today, for our sunday brunch, Migas & bacon for me, Western omelet for my wife, beans, home fries, coffee, croissants and tortillas. Stopping at the local Soriana Supermercado, we brought home fried chicken for later. Now, we're all getting really curious about your need to bring food back to Mexico. Please tell us.


----------



## gdlmx91221

RVGRINGO said:


> .......And how much you actually get to take into Mexico will depend upon the customs agent, his appetite and that of his co-workers.
> Why, oh why do you want to carry food into Mexico? We have food here, lots of it. So much that a lot is exported to the USA where you can buy it; especially fruits and vegetables. Eating in Mexico is a great treat. For example: Yesterday, eating out, we had delicious BBQ ribs and cole slaw at a local fair and, for supper, Pizza Toscana, that is the best pizza we have ever eaten anywhere in the world, with a nice siraz from Sicily. Today, for our sunday brunch, Migas & bacon for me, Western omelet for my wife, beans, home fries, coffee, croissants and tortillas. Stopping at the local Soriana Supermercado, we brought home fried chicken for later. Now, we're all getting really curious about your need to bring food back to Mexico. Please tell us.


It would be convenient if I could bring in enough food for about two meals, such as some fruit and peanut butter sandwich, etc., because I will not have very much time at all between my arrival and the start of the course I am taking and I need to take food to the course for at least the first day.


----------



## RVGRINGO

The sandwich will probably be OK but fresh fruit may be confiscated. You won't starve because there will be food and drink at the nearest corner to any school, business, government center, etc. Guaranteed!


----------



## bournemouth

RVGRINGO said:


> The sandwich will probably be OK but fresh fruit may be confiscated. You won't starve because there will be food and drink at the nearest corner to any school, business, government center, etc. Guaranteed!


I must agree with RVGringo here - you are very unlikely to be able to bring fruit in with you. And he is also correct on the availability to food near to the location of your course.


----------



## ronycoca

*No fresh fruit, no fresh veggies*



gdlmx91221 said:


> Has anyone had any problem bringing food from the U.S. in checked luggage and carry-on luggage through Mexican customs? Is it possible to bring items, such as bananas, apples, peanut butter sandwiches, etc, which aren't immediately perishable but also aren't exactly packaged, through customs without being confiscated? I would like to bring a couple of days worth of food to have on hand.
> 
> Thank you!


Fresh fruit and vegetables will be confiscated whether you are going north or south of the border.


----------



## gdlmx91221

ronycoca said:


> Fresh fruit and vegetables will be confiscated whether you are going north or south of the border.


Will most grocery stores and restaurants be closed on Easter weekend in Guadalajara?


----------



## ronycoca

gdlmx91221 said:


> Will most grocery stores and restaurants be closed on Easter weekend in Guadalajara?


No, most everything will be open. For a real shopping experience sometime go to the Abastos market located off Lazaro Cardenas, near Mariana Otero. It is the wholesale market for much of this area of Jalisco but anyone can buy there in any quantity you want. Prices are lower than anywhere else in Guad. Also there is a great Korean and a Japanese restaurant located there that I often eat. Park in the tall parking garage.


----------



## gdlmx91221

ronycoca said:


> No, most everything will be open. For a real shopping experience sometime go to the Abastos market located off Lazaro Cardenas, near Mariana Otero. It is the wholesale market for much of this area of Jalisco but anyone can buy there in any quantity you want. Prices are lower than anywhere else in Guad. Also there is a great Korean and a Japanese restaurant located there that I often eat. Park in the tall parking garage.


Are businesses open even on Easter Sunday?


----------



## RVGRINGO

Some, yes, others no. We'll all be so happy when you are here and can see that Mexico is a perfectly normal place and Guadalajara a very modern city.


----------

